# osta-gain??



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

can Anyone Give Me Some Reviews Interested In Trying There Products


----------



## jadean (Apr 10, 2013)

tried their letro and was pleased


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 10, 2013)

My rats using there ostarine. He looks like a piece of granite right now and is actually getting stronger by the day while on a contest cut diet! It's 100% gtg!


----------



## independent (Apr 10, 2013)

The clomid was gtg.


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks...There Prices SeeM To Be The Best. Anyone Tried There Nolvadex?


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 10, 2013)

they have good prices and they are g2g, peps, AIs, serms, sarms, i even doing some research on their gw 501516. its all g2g


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Im Just Real Skeptical...I Dont Wanna Start Pct With Bunk Stuff And Then Be screwed


----------



## jadean (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah that has happened to more than a few people on here, although I've never had a problem with them why don't you pick up a backup from another source to be safe.


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Was Trying To Go The Cheaper Route But In A Pct Situation Probably Not A Good Idea....MaYbe Ill Go With Rui Never Heard Bad About Then


----------



## jadean (Apr 10, 2013)

Never heard anything bad about osta either


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya Me Neither...Just Wondering Why Its Not A More Popular Company With Its Low Pricing


----------



## s2h (Apr 10, 2013)

antmike1 said:


> Ya Me Neither...Just Wondering Why Its Not A More Popular Company With Its Low Pricing



so who is this Rui your attempting to spam for??..key word attempt..


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Not A Spammer Lol...Nice Try Tho...Just Looking For A Legit Place


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 10, 2013)

If I Was Spamming Would I Agree That I've Never Heard Anything Bad About osta-gain


----------



## MisterMak (Apr 10, 2013)

Got good stuff from them.  Would use them again.


----------



## s2h (Apr 11, 2013)

antmike1 said:


> Not A Spammer Lol...Nice Try Tho...Just Looking For A Legit Place



So who is Rui?..that your not spamming for..


----------



## swollen (Apr 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> So who is Rui?..that your not spamming for..



^^l0l!
...too funny, s2h


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 11, 2013)

try Looking Them up


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 12, 2013)

antmike1 said:


> try Looking Them up



Look us up! We have built a great reputation.

Osta-gain.com


----------



## maniac0614 (Apr 12, 2013)

antmike1 said:


> Was Trying To Go The Cheaper Route But In A Pct Situation Probably Not A Good Idea....MaYbe Ill Go With Rui Never Heard Bad About Then



Price has nothing to do with quality. We can always raise our prices higher for your purchase if that makes you more comfortable.


----------



## antmike1 (Apr 13, 2013)

jusr Ordered Tamoxifen And Arimidex From Osta-Gain...I Will Review When Time Comes


----------



## fishmeat (Apr 18, 2013)

ive used osta gain for over a year now...T3, tadalafil, letro gain & aroma gain..all g2g.. always..   yeah...Ill spam for them :] I ordered the 15th, had it in my hands the afternoon of the 17th..


----------



## sergeySoBe (Apr 21, 2013)

What happened to osta-gain.com? 
It is redirected to google.com? Why?


----------



## casey2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm having the same issue. If you call them it goes to sprint vm. 

While I'm at it ill give my two cents to the OP. in one word: BULLSHIT!!!! 

I placed an order on the 18th after hours and immediately emailed the company to inform them that my previous order was added on to this one. I noticed this happened in the past too, but this time I didn't catch it until after the fact, meaning i was not only charged significantly more than necessary, but now i have redundant products. I emailed them and got no reply. Eventually my order had been shipped. I received it very quickly, as usual. I placed many phone calls and left vm's....no response. 

This is all very unprofessional and i find it unfortunate, as I had liked the company and they always did me right prior to this incident. Though I will say this, their GHRP-6 is bunk. Or atleast this batch. 

So all in all I will never use them again and I will spend the time necessary to explain my situation anywhere and everywhere. They are negligent and unprofessional and it should not be acceptable in any fashion when I invest my money, time and and trust into a company. The sheer audacity!


----------



## fishmeat (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn... sorry to hear that..  my browser takes me right to them..but I've never had issues with shipping either like yourself so I've never had to call them..  this industry is scandalous so we all gotta look out for each other...  I call it the brotherhood of iron... wish others felt the same way .. & companies that prey on our desires to be superhuman should be set on front street..


----------



## casey2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Athletes only too happy to be lab rats for failed experimental drugs - Chicago Tribune

this was posted on another website. apparently they were exposed by the chicago tribune and then raided by the DEA. fun times!


----------



## Osta-Gain (May 20, 2013)

casey2 said:


> Athletes only too happy to be lab rats for failed experimental drugs - Chicago Tribune
> 
> this was posted on another website. apparently they were exposed by the chicago tribune and then raided by the DEA. fun times!



Almost true/.... Never raided lol


----------

